# NHGRS ready for ECLSTS 2013



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Well in the midst of Winter Storm UKKO the NHGRS and Suleski Transportation loaded up the modules to head to york, PA for ECLSTS 2013

Larry Mosher and I will be heading out at 4am tomorrow.

photos of our battle against Mother Nature


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Be safe out there.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

How's that for some dedication!?! Have fun guys!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

No matter the weather the trains must roll. Mush on to york!!!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ya all be safe (but have fun) over there !!


----------

